# R B Angus



## Robin Mallam (May 3, 2012)

Trying to trace Paddy Macdermot Chief Officer and Simon Lawrence Third Officer on her final voyage in 1967.

Has anyone any news of these two guys - or anyone else who sailed on the ship?

Launched as Sunrise (1959), renamed Lodena (1963) renamed R B Angus (1965) sank (1967)

Would be very pleased to hear from or about them.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Robin,
There are quite a few posts about the Angus and crew. 
Chris


----------



## Robin Mallam (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Chris. Guess I have seen what's already there. I have got some info from Les Gibson, but am still hopeful of getting news about the Mate and 3rd Mate on her last voyage in 67.
Best regards
Robin.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Robin,
Paddy was mate on the H.R.McMillan when I joined in Port Albernie June 1968. Maybe you already knew the story? More info if you PM me. Not really for broadcasting.
Regards,
Les


----------



## Robin Mallam (May 3, 2012)

Hi Les,
Sent you a PM yesterday.Should have got to you? 
Am travelling at the moment, but will respond fully when home shortly
Robin.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Nothing yet Robin.


----------



## Sailtie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello Robin,
I hear you are doing a talk at HQS Wellington about the sinking. I cant get there but would be interested if you are doing a transcript/video or whatever.
I got the info from Peter Hull. He, Bruce Pollard and Chris Marrow have all recently got back in touch. Would you like to join in?
Richard (Dick) Masson


----------



## Robin Mallam (May 3, 2012)

Hello, Dick
Yes - will be talking on Oct 15th. Regret don't think The Wellington runs to videos etc. Sorry to be longtime responding but have been travelling. Now home again.
Would be delighted to join up with you, all 59/60ers from Warsash I guess.. I live In Hertfordshire now.
Best regards


----------



## Michael Kirwan (Mar 18, 2006)

The Radio Officer was Gerard Mulvin from Ireland.
On leaving the sea he worked at Shannon Aeradio, Ballygirreen and then became a Marine Radio Surveyor.


----------

